#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Sea Water - Pipe Material for Fire Fighting System ?

## uzbarry

Can someone please advise what Pipe Material(s) can be used in Fire Fighting Systems when the water source is somewhat of SEA WATER type?? 



We have to cope up with Corrosion and Erosion both, and "Erosion" can be the more deteriorating factor for the pipe material!

Regards,
UBSee More: Sea Water - Pipe Material for Fire Fighting System ?

----------


## suchart

In offshore platform normally use GRP or CuNi for firewater protection piping.

----------


## uzbarry

Dear Suchart,
thank you so much for the reply, can we use GRP for a pressurized FF line?
or we have to plan it in a way that the lines should be pressurized in case of emergencies or real fires only?

regards,

----------


## safetyuser

> In offshore platform normally use GRP or CuNi for firewater protection piping.



dear collegues, just consider that plastic material in offshore application show low resistance when exposed to fires and explosions events: survivability of such an emergency system should be carefully assessed in this case.

Typically GRP is used in onshore FF systems for buried pipes, whilst Cu-Ni alloy is suitable for marine applications.

----------


## suchart

GRP pipe can use as a ring main for wet system and branch line  for dry system can used maximum design pressure of pipe around 16 barg but not limit depend on manufacturer.

----------


## uzbarry

thank you very much for the replies!

----------

